# fdisk problem

## teddydeluxe

hallo,

ich versuche mich gerade an meiner ersten stage3 installation auf einer vm nach dem tutorial auf dieser seite. da ergeben sich am anfang bei der partitionierung und formatierung ein paar fragen :

1. oftmals kommt beim versuch der formatierung der fehler : Not enough space to build proposed filesystem while setting up superblock. was hat das zu bedeuten ?

2. ich bestimme sda1 als boot partition und mache es 32mb gross. nach dem fomatieren und mounten zeigt mir das system (df -h) an, dass boot nur noch wenige kb gross ist. was mache ich falsch ?

das alles passiert nur, wenn ich mit fdisk arbeite, mit cfdisk läuft es normal ?

vielen dank schon mal

----------

## Schnulli

Moin,

was machst Du falsch? Weniger, Dir fehlt die Übung  :Wink: 

#fdisk /dev/sda

an der EIngabe dann: p

und er zeigt dir an was sich so alles an Partitionen auf Deiner FP befindet.

mit: d 

Löscht Du partitionen

mit: n

legst Du neue an, Tip dazu, Startwert/Block lasse ich immer so wie vorgeschlagen, Endblock und Größe setze ich einfach nach Bedarf in etwa so: +256M sagt fdisk eine Partition mit der Größe 256MB Brutto anzulegen, danach ein : w und die Partitions Tabelle ist gespeichert.

Weitere Befehle

a aktiviert die ausgewählte Partition als Bootbar

t  setzt den Typ 83 ist Linux native 82 ist SWAP  :Wink: 

danach noch ein format drüber

# mkfs.ext2 /dev/sda1

# mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda3

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=4

Und alles ist tuttie  :Wink:   Gruß

----------

## py-ro

Du wirst versucht haben auf der 32MB Partition ein ext3 anzulegen. Das dumme ist, alleine das Journal ist mindestens 32MB groß, damit bleibt dann nichts übrig für Daten.

Py

----------

## teddydeluxe

danke für die antowrten, aber so bin ich auch vorgegangen  :Smile:  hab mich ans tut gehalten und es inzwischen bestimmt 10 mal versucht ^^

habe die boot partition versucht mit ext2 zu formatieren, aslo das sollte eigentlich funktionieren. ich kann mich ja nicht bei jeden der 10 versuche vertippt haben  :Smile: 

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Hast du die Partitionstabelle nach dem partitionieren mit fdisk, n..1 (2 3);  p ... dann w am Schluss

auch geschrieben, bevor du sie mit mk2fs formatiert hast?

----------

## teddydeluxe

klar, das habe ich auch. ich werde es aber gleich nochmal versuchen, aber auf einem richtigen rechner, anstatt der vm, da ich mir eine kiste für gentoo zusammengebastelt hab. die gasterweiterungen machen mir schwierigkeiten, aber dazu gibts vll später einen thread  :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

Nimm cfdisk, das ist konfortabler  :Wink: 

----------

## teddydeluxe

das glaube ich inzwischen auch   :Smile:  aber soweit muss ich erst kommen, im mom hängts noch am wlan...

----------

